# Boschnjak electric car projects.



## BEV (Jul 6, 2015)

Dear friends,

I join electric car community as new member. Here is my previous work in electric car projects, what is magnetism shown in religion and my magnetism research. I hope some of you will find interesting material for future research.

www.bev.ba

Best regards

Rudolf Bosnjak (Boschnjak) Bosnjak


----------

